# He thought THAT would work?



## Big Don (Feb 5, 2008)

Dixie admits having sex with Miss Bowman as she lay in a pool of blood - but claims she was already dead when he found her, said Mr Altman.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 5, 2008)

What was that supposed to convinve the jury of?


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 6, 2008)

What motivated you to post this?


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, quite a sickening incident.  One that I believe more properly belongs in Horror Stories if anywhere.  Poor girl.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Feb 6, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Dixie admits having sex with Miss Bowman as she lay in a pool of blood - but claims she was already dead when he found her, said Mr Altman.


 
That he didn't kill her? Disgusting


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah, i dunno if that makes it better or worse.

j


----------

